# proper terminology to use with groomer



## debbie624 (Aug 10, 2018)

Hello all. I am taking Coco to the groomer for the first time (she is 2) and I want to make sure that I communicate with the groomer properly to avoid some of the mishaps that I have read here in the forum. I want Coco to maintain her pantaloons and her longer coat to remain "feminine" looking but she needs to be trimmed bc her coat is getting out of hand. Also, should goldens genital area be trimmed? If anyone has some advice on the proper verbiage here to groom a golden the correct way, I would be so appreciative. Thanks!


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

Bumping up


----------



## Megora (Jun 7, 2010)

Well, most professional groomers are a no-go, because they groom per a book that basically is "how to groom dogs with clippers".  That's why it's recommended to be more particular about where you take your golden to be groomed and really make sure the groomer is somebody that knows the difference between trimming a golden and trimming a poodle.

The below is a simple guide as to what should be groomed on a golden. 

There may be other places your dog needs trimming - however, most goldens out there just need simple, basic, straight forward grooming. 

Reference morningsage page for the ideal look esp for feet, tail, ears, etc. Morningsage Goldens Grooming 2


----------



## cwag (Apr 25, 2017)

I just do the best I can grooming Rukie myself so I'm not sure what to say, but if I was trying a groomer, I think I would say no clippers only scissors. I know I would say don't mess with the anal glands and I wouldn't have them do a sanitary trim (I think that's the term for genitals area). The sanitary groom is something a lot of people do but it's not a necessity and just whatever you prefer. In some other recent thread someone suggested trying to talk to the groomer yourself rather than a receptionist when you drop your dog off so there's no lack of clearly communicating what you want or more importantly don't want. Good luck.


----------



## Maggie'sVoice (Apr 4, 2018)

I do my own grooming as well. I only use scissors and thinning shears. Groomers are usually awful. I do better then most and if there is a hatchet job, mine will be better then theirs usually.

Scissors around and under the feet, back edge of the ears, around the ear canal to let air into the ear and for the tail shape and the front leg and below the rear hock.

I use thinning shears on the chest (if needed) tops of the paws (after using a slicker to pull the hair up), behind the ears, under the ears by the neck and tops of the ears, back legs when needed, armpit area and underneath when needed.


----------



## Prism Goldens (May 27, 2011)

It's the groomer verbiage that's a problem - I too would say no sanitary groom, nothing anal glands and don't use clippers for anything besides bottom of feet. 
There are ways w girls to do the pee hitting area and not being able to see it when she's standing but I dk how to describe that that would be a safe way for you to impart to a groomer. I made a video for someone here last year on how to do it but I don't have it anymore and don't remember who it was... you'd want to cut the inside of back legs up to where they meet the belly, but don't cut outside belly furnishings, just the inside. And to do that, you have to have dog standing, and scissor from a squatting position yourself. I doubt a groomer would do it well .


----------



## debbie624 (Aug 10, 2018)

cwag said:


> I just do the best I can grooming Rukie myself so I'm not sure what to say, but if I was trying a groomer, I think I would say no clippers only scissors. I know I would say don't mess with the anal glands and I wouldn't have them do a sanitary trim (I think that's the term for genitals area). The sanitary groom is something a lot of people do but it's not a necessity and just whatever you prefer. In some other recent thread someone suggested trying to talk to the groomer yourself rather than a receptionist when you drop your dog off so there's no lack of clearly communicating what you want or more importantly don't want. Good luck.


Thanks everyone for the tips! I took my previous golden, Callie to a groomer and really loved him and he listened to my requests except when my husband would take her and ask for the "sports" cut which infuriated me. I'm not comfortable trimming her feet although she does let me do it with these small clippers that I have used to get in between the pads. So what I am reading then, is that Coco doesn't need to be trimmed in her genital area. Is this area considered the sanitary trim or is the sanitary trim in the back under the tail? My groomer used to call the area under the tail the "poop shoot". And why do most of you say not to mess with the anal glands? Callie's groomer now does mobile grooming for a bit of a higher cost but I may elect to just stick with him as I feel he knew how to groom Callie pretty well. My other concern too is that Coco can sometimes be a bit timid and doesn't like barking dogs and the mobile groomer would just be her so that would be a plus. I think Coco only needs the trimming in her chest area, and neatening up her belly area and pantaloons but not a short trim by any means. Thanks!


----------



## cwag (Apr 25, 2017)

My opinion is messing with the anal glands can cause problems that weren't there before. I had a little dog who never had problems with them unless she had been to the groomer. If they are emptying like they are supposed to there's no reason to have them done. When the groomer stopped there was never another problem.


----------



## debbie624 (Aug 10, 2018)

cwag said:


> My opinion is messing with the anal glands can cause problems that weren't there before. I had a little dog who never had problems with them unless she had been to the groomer. If they are emptying like they are supposed to there's no reason to have them done. When the groomer stopped there was never another problem.


okay, that makes sense. thanks


----------

